# Firemouth female suddenly stopped spawning



## Cichlids_Dude (Mar 14, 2017)

So, my young firemouth female has had no interest in spawning for three months. I moved in the summer and the firemouths spawned two times after that. First time was after one day after they were added. The eggs were laid weirdly on a large area and they disappeared over night.

Second time soon after the first time female laid eggs in a pot where the male could not fit... After this the female has not been interested. She is running away from the male when he flares. I have noticed that the females egg laying tube has been constanly sticking out since the last spawn. Could it be damaged?

They are now dominant pair in my tank. Also water conditions are the same as before the move. I have a divider that I could use to let them be alone. How could I get them to spawn again? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Make sure you do at least weekly water changes. You could rearrange the tank as well. At this point it's a waiting game and you just have to let it happen when they want to


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 1, 2012)

How many times has she spawned before this?

-Kamran


----------



## Cichlids_Dude (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you for advice! The firemouths have spawned five times if I remember correctly. They were a pair for about half year before the first spawn. Only pair that currently spawns are my small t bar cichlids. My rainbow cichlid female doesnt seem interested either. I have always had high PH in my tank so could that be what is wrong? Also the female firemouth is wery small compared to the male only one and half Inches. Because of her small size other fish bully her too expecially my cranky male kribensis.


----------



## Cichlids_Dude (Mar 14, 2017)

Today I placed a divider and the Firemouths are now alone. Few days ago the female seemed ready to spawn but nothing happened and now she is not interested anymore.
I will feed them bloodworms and rise temperature a little but I am seriously worried that the female is not able to spawn again.
I think her egg tube is damaged. Has anyone had similar situations with other cichlid females? Help please!


----------



## Cichlids_Dude (Mar 14, 2017)

Since nobody has any advice I assume my firemouth female's egg tube is damaged and that she isn't fertile anymore. So I will have to get a new female. Should I get the new female with my current one or should I sell her first and then get the new one?


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

it will be very helpful if you are able to post pics, so to see exactly what are you talking about...


----------



## Cichlids_Dude (Mar 14, 2017)

I tried photobucket but I cant share the pictures with a free account so I will try to explain. Firemouth females egg laying tube is sticking out like with other cichlid females when they are about to lay eggs. My rainbow and t-bar cichlid females dont have it sticking out normally. Before she stopped spawning the tube retreated few days after laying eggs. Now it has been constantly out since the last spawn, which was a long time ago.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

you can now add pics directly from your comp, bellow the ""full editor"" tab there is another tab called ""upload attachment""...
:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Cichlids_Dude (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks for advising me. Here are some pictures.


----------

